# Pike fishing spots near Grand Rapids



## KeegDaddy (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been looking around for a while now for a good spot to do some hard hitting pike fishing, and haven't seemed to have any luck. Does anybody know of any good spots for pike fishing near grand rapids, or more specifically the Hudsonville/Jenion/Grandville area, even places out near holland and grand haven would be great. thanks


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

PM me. I live in jenison and I know were to catch the pike. My friend got a 37 incher already and I got a handful of upper 20's


----------



## CCOIPEL (Feb 17, 2012)

Spinner baits on the grand at riverside park off from Monroe st near Ann st. Fish the shoreline 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeegDaddy (Jun 20, 2013)

If there a specific color that you use?


----------



## CCOIPEL (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like 1/4 oz chartreuse willow blade. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeegDaddy (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok thanks for the help!


----------



## masterK (Jun 19, 2011)

Before I had a boat I did well from the shore at the Millenium Park area ponds for pike and bass. Caught several 30"+ with my biggest being 42". Also lots of NICE bass. This was 2-3 years ago though...I dont know how it is now.


----------



## KeegDaddy (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just there the other day, did not catch a thing. Ponds were very weedy. What lures did you use at the time


----------



## kville44 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello I am new to this site. Any idea what areas we can and can't fish around Millennium park. I have mainly fished the main lake but in maps it shows a small hole south of Lake Leota behind some kind of tanks and then across the street to the north of Lake Leota another body of water. I have no boat that is why I would like more info about the waters around the park.


----------

